# Back up annotations on personal documents on kindle fire hd



## daffodils321 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a Kindle Fire HD 7.5 that I use to edit my book drafts. How do I make sure the notes I've made are backed up. Is it just that I have whispersync turned on? I've looked on google, amazon forums, all through my setting, and on my amz account and can't find anything about this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't do a lot of notes, but I have done highlights and bookmarks on personal documents.

I think for them to be archived and 'syncable' you need to send the document to your kindle by using the 'Send to Kindle' program or by emailing it as an attachment. If you just load the document directly, it's not saved in Amazon's cloud so notes won't be backed up. The _document_ won't even be backed up.


----------



## daffodils321 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Ann

I email all my documents with my kindle email so that's good to know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I should clarify: I'm SURE they're archived and sync-able if you use "Send to Kindle" 'cause I've seen it for myself.

Since StK is a sort of simplification/expansion of the emailing system, I _assume_ emailing as attachments works the same way.

But, honestly, since StK became available, that's what I use, so I can't say _for sure._


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

[Note that this thread belongs in the Fire TTT discussions]

Accessing/exporting annotations to personal documents is another matter however. Kindle book annotations can be found at kindle.amazon.com, but personal document annotations do not wind up there.

Unfortunately, Sharing options are not turned on for personal documents (on recent Fire tablets at any rate). In such a case you can either Copy text and Paste it into another app (such as Evernote), or do a screen capture (Lock + Vol Down button) and share the resultant image from the Photos app.


----------

